# General > Genealogy >  James Alexander Angus

## mandyangus

hi looking for my deceased fathers family. His name was James Alexander Angus. He married an english woman called Veda Bloore in 1955. They lived at 1 Sinclair Square, Halkirk. I do not have much information bevcause my mother died suddenly without telling me about my father and his family. I do know that he had a younger sister called Una. I also have another address which i think his parents lived. The address is 13 Brael Terrace i think he may have lived there before he married. I have a name of Swanson it may have some connection with the family. He died in Market Drayton, Shropshire in 1961 this is where they had settled. They also had a daughter called Della who unfortunately died age 1. If anybody can help or suggest any web sites that would help i would really appreciate it. 


Many thanks Mandy.

----------


## trinkie

Hallo Mandy,
Sorry I am not able to help you with this.
However, look at the Thread at the top of the page    Sticky   by Bill Fernie,
it gives several sites to look at.   Have you tried ScotlandsPeople for your father's date of birth?     You may have to get a cert of Marriage from Register House in Edinburgh - cost abt £13  but that would give both parents' parents, age,  address  etc.
From there you could work back through Scotlands People.

There is a good Halkirk web page  -   google  - this is Halkirk   -  lots of intersting info here for you  -  and a Message Board, which may produce something.

Good Luck,
SD

----------


## spittalhill

I was at school in Halkirk in the 1950s and remember a boy by the name of Angus there at that time. I think his first name was George, and would probably be a brother as there were not many of that surname that I can recall in Halkirk. Your father is too recent to find any info on Scotland's People on the web. You would have to contact New Register House in Edinburgh to get any certificates. However www.caithness.org has a section of old school photos including some from Halkirk in the 1950s. Unfortunately there are no names attached, but you may be able to contact the submitter through caithness.org. Worth a try. Unfortunately I have no contacts in Halkirk now.
Regards
Spittalhill

----------


## Scunner

In the Halkirk School photo 1976-middle row- Christine Swanson is your cousin I think.  Dont wish to go further into anything in case I am wrong.  pm me is you wish further info

----------


## mandyangus

thankyou please send me further information 

regards Mandy

----------


## mandyangus

thankyou for your reply 

regards Mandy

----------

